# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Can't access calculated members with excel

## Vincent

Hi,
I created a cube with 4 calculated members. Data is ok within cube browser.
When building report in Excel with Pivot Table or with Analysis Services Excel AddIn, I can't have access to these 4 calculated members. I'm using a olap connexion.
What did I do wrong ?
Thanks a lot for ur suggestions.
Vincent

----------


## Vincent

Hi all,
I forget to tell you I'm working with Excel 2003. Does this version of Excel supports OLAP calculated members from Analysis Services ? I have information (not confirmed) that only Excel XP has this feature.
Any workaround ?
Thank you
Vincent

----------

